# Kette bei BMX ???



## Hy2RoGeN (28. April 2010)

Hallo Forumler und Biker,

ich habe bei mir ein kleines aber dabei viele Probleme 

und zwar ist die Kette bei dem Auslieferungszustamd extrem gespannt.
Jetzt nach ca. 3 Wochen ist die Kette locker und nicht mehr gespannt.
Mein Vater sagt, das sei normal so weil er bei seinem Rennrad die kette genauso ist. Stimmt das? Oder muss die Kette so gespannt sein, das sie sich fast nicht mehr bewegen lässt, beim hochheben mit dem finger? 

Dann habe ich beim ranschrauben der Pedale ist ein bisschen lack abgegangen aber nur minimal dort setzt sich jetzt rost an, wie bekomme ich diesen weg ohne großen Kostenaufwand? 

Danke Markus


----------



## BaronAlex (28. April 2010)

Ja is normal, ne Kette längt sich. Die sollte eig schon stramm sein, allerdings is es auch nicht so schlimm, wenn sie lockerer ist, solang sie nicht vom Kettepblatt oder Ritzel springt.

Nimm WD40 oder sowas in der Art, das sollte normal für den Rostansatz reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (28. April 2010)

Zur Kette:

Es ist normal, dass ich eine neue Kette beim Einfahren längt. Du solltest das Hinterrad dann in den Ausfallenden soweit verschieben, dass die Kettenspannung weder zu fest, noch zu locker ist. Das findet man durch Ausprobieren raus, am besten ist es, wenn man sie noch mit dem Finger etwas in Richtung Kettenstrebe drücken kann. 

Zur Pedale:

Das Pedal wird dir nicht durchrosten sondern ich denke, dass es sich dabei um normalen Flugrost handelt. Falls der dich stört, kannst du versuchen, ob du ihn mit Öl und einem Lappen oder ggf. einer Bürste wegschrubbst. Danach solltest du die Stelle entfetten und klarlackieren. Allerdings lohnt sich das bei Pedalen eigentlich gar nicht, weil die mit der Zeit eh zerkratzen.


----------

